# Huron trolling this weekend?



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone think the ice at Huron will melt and trolling is an option this weekend. Thanks for any info


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like light N-NE winds, wonder if the launch is ice free and the water in the lake isn't mud?


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I keep reading these posts and think maybe folks are pushing the envelope too far going out with ice on the water and these frigid conditions - think Titanic. Are walleyes, even if they are hogs, worth the risk to your boat and your life? I'm a tough guy and will hunt in almost any weather but, I ain't in a boat on Lake Erie.

Okay, you can FLAME me now, which will probably melt all the ice and you can definitely get out this weekend -ha,ha.


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Is there ice out there? That's my only question. I'm 3.5 hours away, I wish there was a Web cam on the harbor launch and the end of the channel by the lake that would save a lot of questions lol!!
I have diddly squat to do this weekend, I'd love to be out there!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Still locked up at the Huron ramp.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

idontknow316 said:


> Still locked up at the Huron ramp.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Area will be hit by training storms today. River will have a significant flow for the 1st time this fall. It will dirty up the area we fished last week. But will also likely open up the ramp. Should bring the fish inside, but it will be a few days to clear up.

I'm stuck at the Clev. Boat Show doing seminars, but it's my opinion that ice season will be very short this winter.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say your right . I'm still hoping to get on the ice , but it's looking more doubtful every warm-up . I'm all for getting out sooner in the boat , but I really enjoy ice fishing Erie too . It's a treat when you get to do both in a yr . I'd hate to be stuck just doing one or the other . Watching a blip rise off the bottom towards your lure and feeling that thump and extra weight , then pulling a fish thru a 8 or 10 inch hole is something every walleye fisherman should experience


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpn its really looking like your just going to have to have those electronics on your boat and anchor up and just pretend your fishing through a drilled ice hole. That us my plan soin.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

No real cold air coming for the next week. And some more mid 50 degree days next week. I say that you guys will be fishing out of your boats again next week. If the winds allow of course. No rain forecast until Monday, so that may allow the lake to clean up a little as well. 
But of course the forecast could change in another day as well.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I'd say your right . I'm still hoping to get on the ice , but it's looking more doubtful every warm-up . I'm all for getting out sooner in the boat , but I really enjoy ice fishing Erie too . It's a treat when you get to do both in a yr . I'd hate to be stuck just doing one or the other . Watching a blip rise off the bottom towards your lure and feeling that thump and extra weight , then pulling a fish thru a 8 or 10 inch hole is something every walleye fisherman should experience


Absolutely agree, theres nothing like it


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Carpn said:


> I'd say your right . I'm still hoping to get on the ice , but it's looking more doubtful every warm-up . I'm all for getting out sooner in the boat , but I really enjoy ice fishing Erie too . It's a treat when you get to do both in a yr . I'd hate to be stuck just doing one or the other . Watching a blip rise off the bottom towards your lure and feeling that thump and extra weight , then pulling a fish thru a 8 or 10 inch hole is something every walleye fisherman should experience


The worst is when we get neither!! I am going to a really cool island in the Caribbean for 9 days so if we are going to get ice, I predict it will be during that stretch.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

MageeEast said:


> The worst is when we get neither!! I am going to a really cool island in the Caribbean for 9 days so if we are going to get ice, I predict it will be during that stretch.


Thank you for making that sacrifice


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

I've been duck hunting and not fishing recently. Thinking about giving it a shot on Sunday...anybody have any advice on a starting point where they've done any good lately?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Couple weeks ago all around the dump. Fish were deep. P10 40/40 2 oz and ddhj 20/40 2 oz was working. But that was a few weeks ago...


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Alaskan20 said:


> Couple weeks ago all around the dump. Fish were deep. P10 40/40 2 oz and ddhj 20/40 2 oz was working. But that was a few weeks ago...


Thanks Alaskan


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

The issue we see this weekend is, while Huron is open the temps are gonna only get to 33° with lows all night in the mid teens and I'm sure the water will be 32°. Hopefully it's 33 or 34 but I'm guessing it isn't. Skim ice and slush will screw with your boards and line in a bad way, hopefully I'm wrong as I know a couple guys heading down tomorrow. We fought this same issue Christmas eve on the Saginaw bay. Some open water and some slush/thin ice chunks, boards would ride over the stuff then all the line behind the board would come up over the slush then go back down. Hooks were at depth for maybe half the time. Mid week looks a lot better tho, if I find that scenario is different then I might head down for Sunday. 
You might get away with down rods and no boards tho behind the boat. Again, hopefully I'm wrong I like seeing people trolling when the ice should be there


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Thank you for making that sacrifice


No need to thank me.....I'm just a giving kind of guy that doesn't mind making difficult sacrifices to benefit others!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> No need to thank me.....I'm just a giving kind of guy that doesn't mind making difficult sacrifices to benefit others!


I call BS!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> The issue we see this weekend is, while Huron is open the temps are gonna only get to 33° with lows all night in the mid teens and I'm sure the water will be 32°. Hopefully it's 33 or 34 but I'm guessing it isn't. Skim ice and slush will screw with your boards and line in a bad way, hopefully I'm wrong as I know a couple guys heading down tomorrow. We fought this same issue Christmas eve on the Saginaw bay. Some open water and some slush/thin ice chunks, boards would ride over the stuff then all the line behind the board would come up over the slush then go back down. Hooks were at depth for maybe half the time. Mid week looks a lot better tho, if I find that scenario is different then I might head down for Sunday.
> You might get away with down rods and no boards tho behind the boat. Again, hopefully I'm wrong I like seeing people trolling when the ice should be there


Yes but when jigging it doesn't matter how the boards are running! I would learn from the last trip up and pack jigging rods!


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yes but when jigging it doesn't matter how the boards are running! I would learn from the last trip up and pack jigging rods!


Now you're thinking....I never even give that a thought!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yes but when jigging it doesn't matter how the boards are running! I would learn from the last trip up and pack jigging rods!


You know there was a time that winter open water was only jigging and not that long ago. Of course back then there were a lot fewer boats too. Trolling was foolish and not an option that time of year. Guess we were wrong back then. I still remember seeing for the first time a boat trolling by us near Green in January. Definetly got me curious especially hearing him catchig fish.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Jan 2nd we started off trolling , pulled 2 it was slow ,,then started jigging north of the dump ,, was locating fish on the bottom, pulled the first one in the first 5 minutes, ended with 10 , it was a slow day for most of the guys trolling ,, luckily we brought some Swedish pimples and frozen shinners ,, worked real slow on the bottom ,,, it was a little difficult keeping the rod steady with some big rollers,, hoping to get out Wednesday or Thursday, supposed to be in the 50"s,,good luck and stay safe everyone, ps ......did get 2 on blue chrome jigging raps


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Someone had to try....
Didn't get quite as cold as the weather guys said it would. I should've made the trip but it's 3.5 hours away, didn't wanna chance it!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

island troller said:


> You know there was a time that winter open water was only jigging and not that long ago. Of course back then there were a lot fewer boats too. Trolling was foolish and not an option that time of year. Guess we were wrong back then. I still remember seeing for the first time a boat trolling by us near Green in January. Definetly got me curious especially hearing him catchig fish.


Flew back from Florida yesterday and crossed the west end of the lake on approach to DTW. LOTS of floating ice!! Hoping the temps this coming week take care of that and keep things open for us(Sorry ice guys....if we can't have good ice we might as well have no ice!). Would be great to get on the west end for some 32 degree water trolling!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Al, the 1st time I trolled early was late 80s. We were heading to a rock pile 1/2 mile east of round and decide on a wim to put in the bds rods etc. We stopped about a mile short and set lines. 25A bombers (that's all we had) and no way to go slow. Put out big bds and 2 lines on each side. Just got set up and here came Howy from Rickards in their little boat. They swing over by us to see what we where doing and recognized a mutual friend from Blufton. We got our fish before we reached the rock pile and later that afternoon back at the dock that friend stopped by our trailer at West Harbor Lagoons. He opened our cooler sitting on the sidewalk and came into the trailer, and said "I just knew you guys were going to whack em".

I asked him what Howy said about us trolling and he said something to the effect of "dumb a$$Es you can't catch em that way this time of year"

If I recall that boat on one engine couldn't be slowed to under 2.2 mph and this was early April. But there were a bunch of fish then. Kinda like it will be for the next several years.

If you saw an other boat back then, it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

not Huron but Catawba very fishable


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

But is it fishy???


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not trolling. Lots of fish tight on bottom should have brought jigging stuff I think


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Either way I'm jealous.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

W


Hookedup330 said:


> Not trolling. Lots of fish tight on bottom should have brought jigging stuff I think


here you fishing I'm at Huron struggling 1 in the box not marking much


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I been to starve, mouse, green island and f can area. Slow is a understatement


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Hookedup330 said:


> I been to starve, mouse, green island and f can area. Slow is a understatement


Yeah but how were the chicken wings??


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Much better than the fishing.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MageeEast said:


> The worst is when we get neither!! I am going to a really cool island in the Caribbean for 9 days so if we are going to get ice, I predict it will be during that stretch.


If you need someone to carry yours and Kelly's luggage around, I'll be glad to volunteer


----------



## BrownTrout222 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hopefully the jig bite starts again soon


----------

